# Interesting seminar



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

http://caleffi.cmail20.com/t/ViewEmail/y/82CB82480539AAF9/6A6C6638AB4112FB2438807772DD75D1


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe this will work better.
https://www.caleffi.com/usa/en-us/coffee-caleffitm-13


----------

